# Wheelchair access to VIA trains a basic human right...



## jamesontheroad (Mar 24, 2007)

From the news service of the Canadian Press and Global Television Maritimes:



> *Wheelchair access to Via Rail cars a basic human right, says top court*Jim Brown, Canadian Press
> 
> Saturday, March 24, 2007
> 
> ...


----------

